# SELSTS-2008-A Climatic Weekend



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

What a great time the fam and I had this past weekend in Perry GA attending the SELSTS 2008!

It was quite a haul to get us there...3.5 kids, $3.40/gallon diesel, and 5.5 hours with 33' Camper in tow...but it was all worth the trip!

First, Hats off to the Event Promoter Harry Hartman and J&J Promotions and -Aristocraft Trains and Polk Family!  

Secondly, thanks to the different LS Train Groups/Clubs that participated, seeing trains run made the kids day!  

In addition, all the Vendors and folks who were there teaching techniques to help the not so talented=me!  Yogi has some of the best "why didn't I think of that?" techniques ever!  The Phoenix Sound Brothers were very helpful.  I tried to buy multiple items from St. Aubins, but they didn't have what I was looking for...but they did try-really hard!

I did take a few photos from the days happenings...We got down late on Friday evening, so we only attended for the majority of Saturday...!


Here is the "New" AC C-16 that many of you have been waiting for!








It was a "pretty" "little" engine...if you do 1/24 you'll be happy!


Seems I wasn't the only "Dummy" at the show!








The folks at the Live Steam Track were Brave! -allowing my kids to touch and hold some "cold" engines...I was a nervous wreck!

Here is an "Americanized" Garrett...I believe it won the model contest!








There were some Beautifully Detailed entries!

Speaking of Boys...Here are my "Cowboys"...they kept most show attendees entertained with their gun slinging antics!










Here is the FL groups floor layout!  Very Impressive...my kids wanted to spend most of their "down time" here!


















My wife had 2 show favorites...The Famous Sundance Central Modular Display...and the Gent making Figures from AL Foil!



























Much like my Bride, I was totally taken in by the SCRR Display...the Craftsmanship was Remarkable!!!  

Here is my Crew-resting...wating on Dad to find the "deal" he traveled to get!  ....and there is Ted Yarbrough in the background.










And Speaking of Deal!  Here is the In-Famous Marty Cozad holding my "Deal"...Finally A B-Mann Climax just for me!










Again, I really enjoyed the Entire Show, and would encourage each of you to try to attend one of these events!  We camped just across the Interstate and had a Blast!

...oh and on the way home, I asked my eldest, Eli..."what was your favorite part of the train show?"......His answer....













Thomas!

Hope to see Y'all in May 2009!!!

Cale and Family

Special Thanks to the folks from the GGRS for allowing me to "Test Drive" on the club layout before I purchased the Climax !


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What fun!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics of SELSTS Cale,

For us who can't make the Show it is always enjoyable to see some of the exhibits and characters that are there.  

The US galllon is about 80% less than the imperial one. so I guess an approximate figure would be around $4 per imperial gallon which is roughly equal to £2.   At present gas is around £4.50 per imp. gallon which is about $9. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

Aren't you glad you drive over there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Posted By Great Western on 02/18/2008 11:47 AM
Thanks for the pics of SELSTS Cale,



Aren't you glad you drive over there.


More than you know!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
Great to meet you Saturday. I had a ball at the show! Hope everyone will be back next year AND THOSE THAT MISSED IT NEED TO START PLANNING NOW!


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoyed your pictures.  This was my first big show and I was like a kid in a candy store.  I learned so much and was able to put a face to forums.  Just had a great time.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cal hopefully you will get down earlier next year so that we can meet up.  I hated to leave early but the wife had things to do.  Ted you could have at least came down for the banquet Friday instead of waiting till Sat.  Later RJD


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!! I also throughly enjoyed the show. Went over Sat. morning early and stayed all day. I even joined a large crowd for Marty's talk (Great info and pictures). Here are a couple of my fav pics from the show.








The Florida GRS had a long train entirely of Hershey cars.








A great scene from the Georgis GRS. These guys put alot of time into detail.
Although my purchases were limited, I had a great time just looking. I hit each vendor several times each. This picture is of the Aristo 2-4-2 I bought for my son to run. He had to have it. Looks great on our 8' dia curves.








Spencer insist on keeping it in his room. Hard to argue with a 12 year old.
Had a long talk with several members of the Georgia GRS. I plan on attending a meeting soon. They said they didn't mind an Alabama boy over in Georgia as long as he plays with trains.
I need to give big props to my wife for going with me, putting up with my constant stopping to talk to people, and letting me spend a little money.
Already looking foward to next year.
Jeff
Tallapoosa and Southern


----------

